# We all have them...share!



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

We all have a 'favorite' pair of shoes.
The shoes you just put on and feel like SEX. Or the shoes you put on and feel like "AHhhhhh".
What are yours?



Mine are three pair actually:
A black pair of heels, 3.5". Strap around the ankle with two straps across the toes connected at the top with a bow (I should post pics because my descriptive abilities apparently SUCK).

A pair of RED (RUSSIAN red, really, if I had to choose a color to compare them to...) patent leather boots. I love them. I wear them with jeans, as I don't like ankle boots with skirts. I love these boots, and when I bought them a friend of mine was trying to talk me out of them because he said they were crazy looking. LOVE these. Especially with jeans.

And, a pair of yellow patent leather pointy toed boots. The red ones have more of a rounded toe, the yellow have the pointy one. Love them. They have a skinnier heel than the red, but it's such a nice POP to wear with jeans and a white or black shirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






How bout you guys?


----------



## girlstar (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm bad at explaining and making it sound *good*, so I took pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are my "Feel Like Sex" Shoes. The heel is 3-3.5 inches.. high enough for me! I love the little bows, and the ruffles around the edge. They look really shiny because of the flash, but they're not as much.






But these are the shoes I feel happiest in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't mind the white socks!! My capezio tap shoes. Class starts Sept 11, I can't wait


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a pair of red shoes similar to your black ones, sans bows and ruffles though. Almost mary jane like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE them.


Ok, I love shoes.


----------



## antirazor (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a pair of 5 inch red patent leather steve madden heels that I ADORE.






sex shoes fo sho.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

I want a pair of those in white.


----------



## Katura (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw some in ALDO like that that were Hot pink...I wanted them so bad, but they didnt have my size!!

I have the tiniest feet ever...No joke yesterday I tried to go buy shoes (I wear skate shoes because they are MAD comfy) and I ended up in Journey's for Kids!!! I'm 19 with little kdi sized feet...Shrunk my feet from standing on my toes in pointe shoes! haha

Can't WAIT to post my shoes here later when I get home!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

I buy kids' athletic shoes to wear because they're cheaper, and I can get the same freaking pair for 50 bucks instead of 90.
I wear a 6Y/6.5Y in athletics and a 7/7.5 in heels.  The front of my foot is wide and the heel is narrow, so I have to bump up sizes in dress shoes.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 29, 2006)

Green & white Vans slip-ons. Haha.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 29, 2006)

I love these....

Attachment 1443

and these...

Attachment 1444

oh and these...

Attachment 1445












(All clickable!)


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 
_I have a pair of 5 inch red patent leather steve madden heels that I ADORE.






sex shoes fo sho._

 

I have those in Leopard print...definitely sex shoes!!!

But these are my favorites - I tried them on at Saks and DH loved them..so I dropped a lot of hints:


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

urmmm I wanna go shopping  for shoes now.


Another pair of my fave shoes are a pair of pink heels I've got. They're 3 inches with pink stones over all the straps. sex. sex sex sex. yes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a pair of 4.5 inch pointy toe white pumps that are definitely my sex shoes and another pair of black ones with a little strap and they're only a few inches high that I love. Or my red 4 inch pumps. I can't decide; they're all hot.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I love these....

Attachment 1443

and these...

Attachment 1444

oh and these...

Attachment 1445












(All clickable!)_

 

Um, yeah.. so I'm going to come steal your shoes now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 30, 2006)

I just recently purchased these... and they sex up any outfit.

http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...&var=d&ckey=US


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

I bet they do!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I just recently purchased these... and they sex up any outfit.

http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...&var=d&ckey=US_

 

I LOVEEEEEEEEEE Aldo.


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2006)

Platform pumps with a 5" heel. I _love _these shoes, especially with Cuban-heeled seamed stockings and a pinstripe pencil skirt. It makes all the boys wink.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_




Platform pumps with a 5" heel. I love these shoes, especially with Cuban-heeled seamed stockings and a pinstripe pencil skirt. It makes all the boys wink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I adore your shoes. I've been looking for a pair like that for awhile now.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

i got these strappy, white 4 inch platform/heels for my best friend's birthday party and my God, are they SEXY! i love them!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2006)

Lara.
HOT!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_





Platform pumps with a 5" heel. I love these shoes, especially with Cuban-heeled seamed stockings and a pinstripe pencil skirt. It makes all the boys wink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wowser, they are hot!



I can't walk in heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only footwear that makes me feel sexy are knee high boots.
I just got these babies.  Not as sexy as your shoes by any means but I like em


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm trying to be a better part of the Specktra community and post in more boards, so here goes...

My fave pair of shoes are my only heels so far-






I'm still practicing walking in them.


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2006)

Eoraptor, very girly and cute! 
If you want to switch up to wearing heels, start off on a pair that have a cupped back and an ankle strap. It'll give you some extra support as you learn to compensate for the higher heels.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

Those are so cute!!!! *steals u'r shoes*


----------



## User34 (Sep 2, 2006)

Now I really wanna go shoe shopping..
but I bought these awhile ago and have yet to wear them =/






I really love shoes. Aldos are pretty hot but they are getting more expensive all the time.


----------



## aziza (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm dying to get a  pair of patent leather pointy-toed pumps kind of like the one Aldo sells. Nine West had made the perfect pair (their Doug shoe) but when I went to the outlet where they sell it, they had none in my size. I'm still in mourning


----------



## Catgut (Sep 8, 2006)

I just bought these MJs and I think they definitely ooze "sex" with any outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







but my favourite are these shoes:




I love them so much that I bought all 3 colours - very comfy to wear


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 
_I'm bad at explaining and making it sound *good*, so I took pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are my "Feel Like Sex" Shoes. The heel is 3-3.5 inches.. high enough for me! I love the little bows, and the ruffles around the edge. They look really shiny because of the flash, but they're not as much.






But these are the shoes I feel happiest in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't mind the white socks!! My capezio tap shoes. Class starts Sept 11, I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

love love LOVE The "I feel like sex shoes"!!!


----------



## Uchina (Sep 10, 2006)

These.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

my 3 year old black roxy hand-me-down flip flops that my mom gave me when she got new ones. i'm surprised there aint a hole in the bottom. i live in them year-round. i don't care if my feet freeze in the winter. i HATE socks. hehe.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_Now I really wanna go shoe shopping..
but I bought these awhile ago and have yet to wear them =/






I really love shoes. Aldos are pretty hot but they are getting more expensive all the time._

 

man i see these everywhere! now i really want some


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)

I saw these yesterday and haven't decided...
red: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




black:






or both?


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh, definitely both, Shimmer!  How could you decide? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love shoes so much.  I especially like the OPs cute li'l Le Chateaux!  I didn't even know they sell shoes, since I've made it my poison store (ie. if I went in there, I'd spend all my money, like I don't already for makeup and shoes). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourite pair are high heeled, with a chunky heel, and a little leather bow on the toe.  They are black, and shiny, but not patent leather.  I got them at Aldo's aaages ago.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)

Husband told me to get both


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Husband told me to get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its settled then! both it is!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Husband told me to get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bet he did


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)

LMAO *rawr*


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 
_These._

 
Hubba freakin hubba... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shimmer - Both is GOOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont think I can pull off red shoes..


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)

Red is easy to pull off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just keep it simple.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 19, 2006)

haha I like how you took pictures of them both. while at the store. haha. something I would do .


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 19, 2006)

hahaha I always do that.
I'll go shopping and take a pic and text it to husband asking his opinion.


----------



## MSadieMommy (Sep 19, 2006)

i love these shoes. i just bought them last month. very hot!!!!!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't _technically_ have these yet, but soon...

These look much better in person, and I'm in total love with them:





I've wanted these forever, and I'm finally buying them soon:


----------



## litlaur (Nov 22, 2006)

Eww my foot looks ugly...but the shoes are still hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Black suede with velvet laces

I've been looking for patent red heels, but I haven't found the right ones yet. I was going to get the Steve Madden Lalos, but they were extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 29, 2006)

I just got mine today... yaaaay for red patent leather
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(clickable)


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2006)

Attachment 1443

Attachment 1444

Attachment 1445

 
 Browneyedbaby
I like your shoes!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2006)

Eww my foot looks ugly...but the shoes are still hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Black suede with velvet laces

.[/quote]

Love them!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I saw these yesterday and haven't decided...
red: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




black:






or both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Both!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Catgut* 

 
_
but my favourite are these shoes:




I love them so much that I bought all 3 colours - very comfy to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VE! 
C'mon you don't need all 3, send me the teal ones.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_These._

 
:brow:  Definately


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

These are my next shoe purchases:

the black patent leather ones (in the first picture):

and these Christian Louboutin booties (if I am a really, really good girl...which I always am!!!):


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_These are my next shoe purchases:

the black patent leather ones (in the first picture):

and these Christian Louboutin booties (if I am a really, really good girl...which I always am!!!):_

 
http://www.specktra.net/attachment.p...2&d=1164860475OH, these are hot!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 30, 2006)

This one was easy.

HOTTEST shoes ever:






Very retro-repro-chic patent leather platform peeptoe pump, with slingback. Features a 5 inch heel and big suede bow at the toe.

$99.00 @ ALDO Stores Nationwide.

These are my fancy dress shoes.  I wear these for special ocassions only because they have a real leather sole (gets worn away pretty quickly), comfort level is moderate, and you have to get used to walking in them.  Well worth the money for the sex appeal, though!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_This one was easy.

HOTTEST shoes ever:






Very retro-repro-chic patent leather platform peeptoe pump, with slingback. Features a 5 inch heel and big suede bow at the toe.

$99.00 @ ALDO Stores Nationwide.

These are my fancy dress shoes. I wear these for special ocassions only because they have a real leather sole (gets worn away pretty quickly), comfort level is moderate, and you have to get used to walking in them. Well worth the money for the sex appeal, though!_

 
i love all your shoes but girl these are HOTT!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 4, 2006)

i love these. i swear they are amazing.&& soooooo comfy. and i got them at payless for like 20 bucks.


----------



## crystaL (Dec 11, 2006)

These are my favorite!


----------



## kymmilee (Dec 20, 2006)

i LOVE yellow heels. but i need these black ones too :]


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites. I'm really short, 4'11" so I always wear heels! The higher the better!

And I love stilletos , I don't care if they aren't in style. LOL


Don't mind my foot cushion...these ones are sessie! 






I got these from Nordstrom rack, I fell in love with them. They were originally $200 and I got them for $79. Can't really see them to good.







I like these cuz they are different, not anything I would normally wear they are bit busy for me. But they are sexy, my man like them. LOL


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 20, 2006)

*My Harley-Davidson "Jessica"*

'Nuff said!


----------



## crazyinlove (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous shoes everyone!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shoes, it's one of my passions!

Here's mine...

http://www.myvirtualcloset.com/view_...469&b_id=26412

http://www.myvirtualcloset.com/view_...470&b_id=26412

They are my xmas pressie (that i was given over a month ago, opss!) from my Fiance


----------

